# A new Sheep!



## secuono (Feb 2, 2015)

She needs a name. Ideas?

She will be a year old in March. Border Cheviot ewe. 
No mini cheviot to be found locally, so this_ 'supposed to be smaller than typical' _ewe will work. 
For wool and lambchop production. 
She *might* be bred, if she is, she will lamb in March, like my other girls should. 

Ahh...such a nekkid face!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats!  She will be easy to spot!


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 3, 2015)

She looks like a bunny! I love sheep that have those ears that stick up.


----------



## secuono (Feb 4, 2015)

Fitting right in today


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 4, 2015)

Very nice animal


----------



## secuono (Feb 4, 2015)

Still no name, I get a feeling of a name when I'm out there interacting with her, but nothing seems to stick.


----------



## secuono (Feb 4, 2015)

2 spots!
Eating dry corn, soaked corn is 'icky' to her, lol.



Noooo, share you fat minis!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 4, 2015)

Lucille?
and Oh my WORD! Hills....I got a little claustrophobic just looking at that


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2015)

She's a pretty one!  Congatulations!  I'm no good at names....they come to me when I get to know the animal better.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 10, 2015)

I love my little cheviot!! Her name is Chevy. She was a bottle baby and has a very small british looking body. When im feeling better I will go out and take a picture of her.


----------



## secuono (Feb 16, 2015)

She's always hoggin me down to get to the grain bucket! Everyone else has patience, but not her! She seems to know she's tall enough to reach, lol. 
She's also a bit goat-like. Had a rubber feed bin outside the pig pen flipped upside down. She found it and proceeded to stand up on it with her front feet, staring down everyone else in sheepy glory. She then stepped down, sniffed it, and stepped back up! I also caught her on the side of the barn, where there used to be an addition, 6x6in wood sticking out. She jumped down from there. =/  At least she hasn't left the sheep pastures! Gelding would love to chase her all over! 

Today, in the snowy downpour, the name 'twinkle toes' came to mind. We'll see if it sticks or not. 
Spaztastic may also work.
Had let the pigs out for a bit, she had lots of fun chasing them around and prancing/jumping. I wonder if she'll still be this active when the lambs are here and old enough to play with her. Would be fun to see a big sheep race along tiny ones!


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2015)

Twinkle-Toes is doing great. 
New pic.


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2015)

Whoops, forgot to add, her papers finally came in.


----------



## secuono (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

Someone got a haircut.


----------



## secuono (Jun 12, 2015)

Newer pic


----------

